# Turkey Tails



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Worth getting at all? I would imagine they would be quite a bit of bone. Just wondering if anyone here knows more about them. 

I'm trying to find something other than turkey necks to feed...the bones are a bit too much for Brady to handle. I have to cut them in half for him which is a pain, and with it being so much bone it really drys out his stool no matter what I feed it with. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I only know from my raw food co-op when a member discussed getting some, she said they were very fatty, thats all I know about turkey tails and it probably changes with distributors.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I have heard the same thing so I've never gotten them. Try getting a whole turkey and butchering it up....that's what we do.


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

My dogs are pretty small and can't eat turkey very easily. But they love turkey tails. It's true that there is some bone and the rest is mostly skin and fat. I split them in half and give them each a half as a treat. I wouldn't feed them every day but they make great occasional raw treats.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks guys. That's what I figured, but I just wanted to make sure.



danemama08 said:


> Try getting a whole turkey and butchering it up....that's what we do.


I won't lie. I'm lazy. LOL :tongue:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

harrkim120 said:


> I won't lie. I'm lazy. LOL :tongue:


Oh, but it's fun butchering a turkey :wink: :tongue:


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah, they're pretty much all fat and skin with some bone. I bought some because Amaya and Ryou just don't seem to be putting on any weight. Haven't gotten around to thawing them, though, and seeing if that does anything for them. I should probably do that. But yeah, someone that goes through one of the meat distributers I go through gives them as treats, too.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Just increase the amount you feed your dogs, and maybe change your primary meat source.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Oh, but it's fun butchering a turkey :wink: :tongue:


It's fun until I get to a point where I don't have a tool strong enough to get through a bone or I have to clean up the mess.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

harrkim120 said:


> It's fun until I get to a point where I don't have a tool strong enough to get through a bone or I have to clean up the mess.


Meat cleaver FTW :wink:

Definitely a necessity when it comes to raw feeding!


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Meat cleaver FTW :wink:
> 
> Definitely a necessity when it comes to raw feeding!


Ha...I know it. I'm just always afraid that I'm going to get my finger involved in the equation. Or at the least send turkey guts flying all over my kitchen. :tongue:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

That's why I just whack away without holding it and always do it outside!!!


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> That's why I just whack away without holding it and always do it outside!!!


Hahaha...promise me that you'll take a video next time you do that!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> That's why I just whack away without holding it and always do it outside!!!


This is what we do! lol. Except the outside part. We actually do ours inside. 

Meat cleaver > Turkey

I like to do the whole turkey because then I can get some boneless meals out of it, and some bone in. I'll be honest though, aside from Beef Shank, this is the most annoying thing we buy to hack up. (I don't buy shank anymore because it pisses me off every time) I'm sure for Natalie it's not too bad with bigger dogs, but Grissom's meals are 1/4 lb each, and that's a pain in the butt. But fun, nonetheless. 

...there's just something about watching my hubby dismember a whole turkey with his hands and a cleaver...:tongue:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We get about ten meals from a 20 pound turkey...

And it is kinda sexy seeing Jon butchering up meat. True love LOL!!! When we first got together and he told me he fed raw to his dogs I knew we were meant to be :tongue:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Hmmm... I wonder if Andrew thinks I'M sexy when I dismember a turkey... Probably doesn't work both ways. 

Turkeys are not too much of a problem for me. It was the giant fishes I bought. Those suckers are waaay tougher than they look! I was in tears after I was finished with them. There were scales EVERYWHERE and tons of blood (which for some reason surprised me). It was like a Finding Nemo massacre without a hint of cuteness. I also was reminded in the worse way possible that big fish eat little fish..... Lets just say that there was a lot of oozing.... 

And after all that, Ania decided that she didn't even like fish!!!!! Secretly, I was kinda glad.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Ania's Mommy said:


> It was like a Finding Nemo massacre without a hint of cuteness. I also was reminded in the worse way possible that big fish eat little fish..... Lets just say that there was a lot of oozing....


HAHA, I found this hilarious... though I totally know what you mean. I bought a huuuuuge carp once. Just... once. That was the end. I don't CARE if they're $.49/lb... I'd rather pay $1.50 for smaller fishies than have to deal with those monsters ever ever again.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Unfortunately, I don't think it does go both ways. LOL

I never bought any huge fish to feed, but if you guys remember I did get that 50 pound box of whole tilapia and cut it up only to find out that no one would eat it.  I couldn't get that fish smell out of my kitchen for like a week. :frown:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Hmmm... I wonder if Andrew thinks I'M sexy when I dismember a turkey... Probably doesn't work both ways.
> 
> Turkeys are not too much of a problem for me. It was the giant fishes I bought. Those suckers are waaay tougher than they look! I was in tears after I was finished with them. There were scales EVERYWHERE and tons of blood (which for some reason surprised me). It was like a Finding Nemo massacre without a hint of cuteness. I also was reminded in the worse way possible that big fish eat little fish..... Lets just say that there was a lot of oozing....
> 
> And after all that, Ania decided that she didn't even like fish!!!!! Secretly, I was kinda glad.


I think it depends on how pro raw your man happens to be!!! And you know the fish you gave me? I just gave those giant pieces o Akasha whole...she just didn't eat the next day LOL


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> I think it depends on how pro raw your man happens to be!!!


Or how easily grossed out they are. LOL :tongue:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

harrkim120 said:


> Or how easily grossed out they are. LOL :tongue:


Well, Jon is a big sissy la la when it comes to raw meat but he sucks it up and feeds the dogs like a champ without too much complaining LOL


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Well, Jon is a big sissy la la when it comes to raw meat but he sucks it up and feeds the dogs like a champ without too much complaining LOL


Haha...same here. 

Mine freaks when it comes to spiders though. I'm the spider-killer 'round these parts.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah, Andrew is all about the raw (there IS something manly about being able to tell people "my dog tears her way through raw meat! RRrraaaahhhh!!"). I just don't trust him to hack things up correctly because I'm a control freak. Haha!

He does take care of the spiders, though. And THAT'S sexy.... I guess... (???) Killin' a spider with his BARE HANDS! Be still my heart!:tongue:


----------

